# 3 Hour wait



## Lust_4_Life (Dec 2, 2017)

Ordered dinner at 6:30 through uber eats for a stress free non-cooking Friday night and it arrived at 9:30 after calling uber eats twice to see where the hell it was because the whole family was stressing out! Never again uber eats!!!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you take a look at the ETA and see when the driver picked up the food?

I feel your frustration having to wait 3 hours, I agree that is way too excessive, though it may not be entirely UberEATS/driver’s fault and could be the fault of the restaurant itself

If you haven’t already, I would recommend sending a message to Uber and you might be able to get at least a partial refund


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

Thats a long time to wait for mcdonalds


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank God....the OP gets it now. We don't want to deliver your food either.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lust_4_Life said:


> Ordered dinner at 6:30 through uber eats for a stress free non-cooking Friday night and the whole family was stressing out!


Than you may want to skip Uber Ambulance for those life threatening emergencies. Ahhh, what do you expect when you pay pennies for food delivery? Next time try Domino's.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lust_4_Life said:


> Ordered dinner at 6:30 through uber eats for a stress free non-cooking Friday night and it arrived at 9:30 after calling uber eats twice to see where the hell it was because the whole family was stressing out! Never again uber eats!!!


That's ridiculous!! What did the driver say when you asked why it took three hours? Did you call the restaurant find out what happened? I don't know how anyone could wait three hours to eat, I get cranky and SO hangry after about 15 minutes.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> That's ridiculous!! What did the driver say when you asked why it took three hours?


The driver said "Too bad, that's Uber. Now where's my tip?"


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

the dominos pizza tracker is flawless...just sayin!

and no need to tip him either!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lust_4_Life said:


> Ordered dinner at 6:30 through uber eats for a stress free non-cooking Friday night and it arrived at 9:30 after calling uber eats twice to see where the hell it was because the whole family was stressing out! Never again uber eats!!!


We here at Uber are sorry for the inconvenience. Click below for a 30% Extra Free Bargain Bucket from KFC, delivered 3 hours later.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> the dominos pizza tracker is flawless...just sayin!
> 
> and no need to tip him either!


The Domino's Pizza tracker is accurate but vague, there is no info that Uber's in app tracker doesn't have that the Domino's one does, not to mention you can track your UE driver on a GPS aided map, try that with Domino's

That said, the only thing that Uber's app tracking lacks that would be useful in tracking your order would be webcams in the restaurant so you can see your order being cooked, but maybe that's a bit much

Most long UE delivery wait times are caused by the restaurant either just not making the food on time or catering to in-house patrons first


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> The Domino's Pizza tracker is accurate but vague, there is no info that Uber's in app tracker doesn't have that the Domino's one does, not to mention you can track your UE driver on a GPS aided map, try that with Domino's
> 
> That said, the only thing that Uber's app tracking lacks that would be useful in tracking your order would be webcams in the restaurant so you can see your order being cooked, but maybe that's a bit much
> 
> Most long UE delivery wait times are caused by the restaurant either just not making the food on time or catering to in-house patrons first


there was an article this week bashing the pizza tracker..apparently the name of the pizza maker is wrong...the world went crazy.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Might have been a resturant employee being lazy and not checking the uber orders. 

Had an order drop off pretty much 2 hours after they ordered. Asked when they ordered and the time the receipt said was an hour and change after they ordered on top of that the request for me to pick up was 10 minutes after the ticket time. So yeah two hours since they ordered to the time I dropped. 

Made me look bad but they ended up tipping me after realizing I had the food for under 10 minutes.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

The universe knew you weren't going to tip so it was kind of instant karma. Sorry bud


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Made me look bad but they ended up tipping me after realizing I had the food for under 10 minutes.


They should already know the moment the food is handed over and the trip starts

As soon as we slide Start Trip, our information (name, photo, LP number and make/model of car) is already sent to the Eater along with GPS tracking, the moment the "your order is cooking" message goes away and the driver info appears, the Eater should be able to tell if the delay is from the restaurant or the driver

What really bothers me is that most Eaters don't even check the tracking, they make and submit their order then close out of the app or put their phone to standby so they have no idea when we get get their food or when we arrive, the Eaters that do usually track their orders are either toes rock the curb or approaching when I arrive, or at the very least open their door and wave


----------

